# An Old Shave



## acpeacemaker (Mar 17, 2012)

Thought some might have a flashback of using one of these. Thankfully, I never have, but I managed to find it in my stuff while packing. I think I would have maybe stuck with the butterfly. I hate having to shave everyday it gets old. :roll: 
It was made in 1912 and its worth 5 whole dollars.


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 17, 2012)

Andrew, that reminds me of one I got aa a G-sale some time ago! :lol: 

Reminded me of my dad... 8) 

Phil


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 17, 2012)

My grandfather had one just like it. 8)


----------



## Geo (Mar 17, 2012)

my father used one very similar, it was a set with the shaving mug and foam brush. i'd give a gold monkey to have it now.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 18, 2012)

What year is that one Phil? It's got some shine to it.  Some of the smallest memories can really mean the most. 
Geo, I know it's not your Dad's, but you can have this one if you want it just pm me. Otherwise, it will probably make its way to a throw/give away pile. We're trying to downsize everything to where it's not a huge hassle to move so far away. Did I mention I have about almost a 30 yard roll off of electronics in my garage to go through? I'm not looking forward to that at all.  
Andrew


----------

